# Nice character chart



## darkG (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't know if already familiar; I found a pretty map of characters meeting:

https://xkcd.com/657/large/


----------



## Rebecca Fike (Jan 3, 2019)

I saw the map but I am not as it is so mess up.
But the names are clear and bold that one can understood.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jan 23, 2019)

darkG said:


> I don't know if already familiar; I found a pretty map of characters meeting:
> 
> https://xkcd.com/657/large/



Thanks darkG. Nice to see you!


----------

